# Thanos vs All the Legendary Pokemon



## Bolt Crank (Jan 19, 2008)

The legendary Pokemon. All lead by the Great Trainer Red.

Thanos has his regular powers without cosmic cube, ect. And without his ship, his tech and no teleportation.

Bloodlust is yes.


Can them hurt The Mad Titan?


----------



## Power16 (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought Pokemon had a Universal creator and a couple of strong pokemon that can affect reality to Universal level.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanos gets stomped

Fuck he gets babyshaked


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 19, 2008)

Putting thanos up against what you can basically consider nigh-omnipotents (those legendary dragons who can control space and time) without any of his tech, prep, or commonly used ability is a formula for a babyshake like Darkseid said.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanos is in fetal position.....


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 19, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Thanos is in fetal position.....



Thanos is in anal rape position


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 19, 2008)

Arceus creates a couple of hundreds black holes _inside_ Thanos.

Then, just because it can, it sets off the big bang inside him as well, and poof goes Thanos, while he can't do anything, since Dialga and Palkia have stopped time and forced every single part of space he occupies to be immovable.

There we go, he loses.
Hell, just have one of the legendary birds pick him apart with their beaks, just because they can...


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 19, 2008)

Seriously give Thanos some of his shit back so that he could at least run away.
But don't give him prep....never EVER give Thanos prep


----------



## Power16 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thread starter needs to remove a couple of the Legendaries like Arceus and the two dragons.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 20, 2008)

Well if Arceus is pretty much God then yeah, Thanos can't take him. All the other Legendary Pokemon get absolutely wasted by him though.



			
				Ax_ said:
			
		

> Hell, just have one of the legendary birds pick him apart with their beaks, just because they can...


That is just pure bullcrap. The only one there Thanos can't kill is Acreus.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 20, 2008)

He'd have problems with Dialga and Palkia. They were both capable of destroying the universe and creating a new one.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 20, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> That is just pure bullcrap. The only one there Thanos can't kill is Acreus.



Palkia and Dialga could stop him from moving, and then it is just a matter of the birds spending some time picking him apart, really...


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 20, 2008)

They would die of old age before they could hurt him :| Arceus sounds a bit too powerful for him.
Thanos has vast resistance to reality warping, i don't think Palkia and Dialga would be able to take him.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 20, 2008)

Rice Ball said:


> They would die of old age before they could hurt him :| Arceus sounds a bit too powerful for him.
> Thanos has vast resistance to reality warping, i don't think Palkia and Dialga would be able to take him.



Can he move when the very space around him stands still, and everything inside of him has stopped working as well, thanks to the fact that Palkia has frozen space around his body, and Dialga has frozen time for everything inside of his body?
Then, Arceus just needs to create a new universe inside him, or a couple of black hole and supernovas inside of his head...


----------



## ∅ (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd go with Thanos, Arceus can be deafted by a Ratata, endevor + quick attack.
And Thanos is very resitant to reality warping.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 20, 2008)

A said:


> I'd go with Thanos, Arceus can be deafted by a Ratata, endevor + quick attack.
> And Thanos is very resitant to reality warping.



Dude, that is gameplay reasons.

If it could actually do everything it is supposed to do, no one would ever be able to get it, and it would never ever lose agianst anyone.

Besides, a lvl 100 Arceus is > a lvl 100 Ratata


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 20, 2008)

This is Thanos without a lot of stuff guys.
Even he will get raped by pokemon with this many handicaps


----------



## ∅ (Jan 20, 2008)

Even in the latest movie, Dialga vs Palkia vs Darkrai, didn't show any feats close to what Thanos could accomplish.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 20, 2008)

Are those guys only in movies or are they in the manga too?


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 20, 2008)

Arceus is still here, so it can kill Thanos, even with most of the things he has, since it could just create supernovas and stuff like that inside his head.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 20, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Arceus is still here, so it can kill Thanos, even with most of the things he has, since it could just create supernovas and stuff like that inside his head.


Actually, there is no facts what so ever about Arceus.
Nitendo doesn't even want us to know about him, the way we found out about him was through game shark.

There are some theories though that states that Arceus lost his power after creating the universe, since a God isn't supose to be able to catched.
I mean if normal pok?mon can weaken him, then Thanos should be able to remove his head.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 20, 2008)

He creates his universe.
In the Metadome, Universal creation power is used as a pretty good standard of an attack, since that means it would be able to create black holes, supernovas and other such interesting things in the universe, to attack Thanos, without all his equipment.

Besides, this is all the Legendary pokemon at once, so that means he will suffer what Arceus does at the same time as he is under attack by the others.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 20, 2008)

In the game he's just another pokémon, slightly better than the rest, but with the right quantinity he can be taken out.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 20, 2008)

Can anyone show a scan/movie of Arceus producing a attack able to defeat Thanos. Or Dialga, Palkia. They seem real weak.


These Pokemon can be captured by simple technology, if his cosmic awareness picks up on this, Thanos should win this with ease.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 20, 2008)

Arcues havn't appeared in any movie, manga not even the card game.
- Palkia and Dialga have appeared though, even though they fought, making the earth go under, I wouln't say that they would be at the same level as saiyajin saga.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 20, 2008)

Is Arcues a fanfic character then 
This is a massive curbstomp in Thanos favor then


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 20, 2008)

Look, we go by the pokedex when no other info is available, and it states that Arceus created the universe.
Also, Arceus can be used in the game, so it can't be from a gameshark, since there are more than one player who uses them, as seen in Youtube.

Here, read this thread move around by himself

And then we can continue this...

Read it ALL.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 20, 2008)

A said:


> Even in the latest movie, Dialga vs Palkia vs Darkrai, didn't show any feats close to what Thanos could accomplish.



Good things the games are canon then.


You can get Arceus via a glitch in older Japanese versions of the game. You basically walk through walls to get to hidden islands.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanos should run like uchiha.
But since he wants blood he gets ear raped


----------



## Cy (Jan 21, 2008)

So we have some legendaries with relatively weak attack feats and supposed reality warping feats that are never really show, and a legendary thats supposed to be all powerful without any feats shown at all except for a theory that it created the universe (doesn't it say its thought to have created the universe, or there's a legend? Legend isn't written in stone fact- we have tons of legends in real life that aren't fact, why can't there be some in a fictional universe, too? As for Dialga and Palkia, when they were using their abilities in the game, they were only affecting that one continent, and thats it- not  even a mid-range reality warp, but a low range one) against someone who can tank reality warping, is a super genius, and is pretty powerful?

Thanos wins in a stomp from what I've heard about him.


----------



## Red Exodus (Jan 21, 2008)

The dogs, golems, and birds are no contest, considering that Thanos
demolishes people like Silver Surfer with relative ease.

Mewtwo's no threat either. his psychic powers are a joke to Thanos.
Even Rayquaza, Kyogre, and Groudon are stomped.

All I'm hearing is a lot of hype from these legendaries, and nothing
that even remotely compares to the crap Thanos has done. Thanos in
a stomp.

Especially since a lot of these legendaries can be beaten by much
weaker pokemon.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn it all, the fact that they are beaten by weaker pokemon is pure gameplay.

Besides, Arceus, like has been said, is considered a universal creator, so he makes some black holes insider Thanos, as well as supernovas.
A couple of hundreds are way, WAY more than Thanos can handle...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

thanos invents master balls


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> thanos invents master balls



Even with no prep?
Come on, man...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

yup
even with no prep


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> yup
> even with no prep



So, while supernovas and stuff like that goes off in Thanos head, literally speaking, he invents a master ball?

Also, 2,4k posts with this one...


----------



## Cy (Jan 22, 2008)

Provided Arceus can even do that... It does say in game that it is thought to have created the universe, right? That doesn't mean it did, it just means that some d00ds got together and decided they think it did. Its no more proof than someone deciding that they are the savior of mankind with nothing to back it up.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I'll come back later and edit this page when I have found some data on it, so please wait a a little, ok?


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, first of all, you can get Arceus with the Azure flute, so no cheating is needed to get it, like some have claimed.

Also, since nothing else have been said about Arceus in the pokedex, can't we assume that he could create the universe, since nothing has really contradicted it, or even talked about that...
Anyway, has anyone here seen bulbapedia?
Google it, and then you can learn a little about Arceus.

Also, since Thanos has none of his equipment or prep, how can he fight the enemy?
Has he ever, personally, resisted beings that completely control Time and Space, and who can together alter reality on an universal level?

If he has, scans please.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 23, 2008)

In Canon what does it say about Dialga & Palkia. Does it mention them using their ability on a Universal scale since nothing is mention about Arceus creating the Universe just assumed as pointed out by Cy.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Its the descriptions of their attacks that I'm going by, actually.
And those attacks state that they either warp time or space in some way to do use them.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanos has resisted waping such as those (not sure on time though, might have to check on that). If no one can really prove that their ability can reach Universal scale then they ain't stopping Thanos.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 23, 2008)

First prove to me that he has done that without any prep or any use of his tech in any way, and then we can talk.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 23, 2008)

Read the Thanos respect thread next time, as i hate having to look through photobucket .

Prove to me Arceus can direct his full powers in the way of an attack. Creating a universe might have taken him billions of years, unless we get some feats i doubt any Pokemon could hurt Thanos.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 23, 2008)

He was on his ship there, though...
Don't you have anything where he has no tech at all when he does his feats.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 23, 2008)

His Throne has nothing to do with his powers. Please explain how a seat protects someone from having there face melted :|

I've given you the proof you requested,


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 23, 2008)

He uses it to move through the universe, so it has to move pretty damn quickly, though, so that is tech, and he had shields at that time, didn't he?


----------



## Power16 (Jan 23, 2008)

That pretty much showed how his body is unique and that he has full control of it even against changes in reality.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 23, 2008)

Chair was never stated to provide protection, Thanos shields were off at the time as he has to normally activate them verbally, they are also visable, which they aren't on this scan.

Also the scan clearly shows no shields were there as Thanos is turned to Crystal/face melted and recovers from the effect instantly.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Are you sure he didn't just move to another reality where his face was normal?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 23, 2008)

He says so himself how taxing the experience was and that a lesser being wouldn't survive.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2008)

Isn't the most powerful legendary pokemon an omnipotent being?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats what we are debaiting atm, unfortuanty theres next to no proof or appearences.


----------



## Red Exodus (Jan 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Damn it all, the fact that they are beaten by weaker pokemon is pure gameplay.



No it isn't. Video Game = Canon.

And the game's storyline wise, especially in Ruby & Sapphire, specifically state
that the trainers defeated Groudon & Kyogre in order to prevent them from
flooding/drying up the entire planet.


----------



## punkrocklee (Jun 26, 2010)

if video games are cannon... a wild thanos appeared uses sum shit arceus hung on to its focus sash arceus uses ... a sun in his head


----------



## Seyta (Jun 26, 2010)

punkrocklee said:


> if video games are cannon... a wild thanos appeared uses sum shit arceus hung on to its focus sash arceus uses ... a sun in his head



You necroed a 2-year-old thread to say THAT...?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 26, 2010)

lol 2 years


----------

